# any words of wisdom for first timers at GCRM??



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

Me and my husband are about to embark on the scary journey that is IVF. We have selected the GCRM for our first attempt while we are on the ever lasting NHS waiting list!

We have had our initial tests and going for our consultation meeting on 10th Feb. If anyone has any words of wisdom or any advice on what we should be asking at our appointment I would be really grateful. 

Would be good to hear from people in the same position as it can feel like a lonely place. Friends and Family are great, however unless in the same position dont completely understand how daunting this new journey is!

thanks xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

One tip I would give is ask your GP if they will do your bloods. Mine did mine and we saved a fortune. 

Good luck, your in good hands at gcrm, they are a fantastic clinic.


----------



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

Unfortunately they wouldn't do them, i did ask! 

i see you start your nhs attempt this month, good luck! Can i ask how long you waited? We've just been referred onto the list and have had appointments through for the initial assessments, but presume that's just while you wait?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Aww would they not, some DR's do them but I have heard of some not doing them  

Yeah I'm on my injections just now, egg collection should be Friday this week.

I was 8 months but it depends on your postcode unfortunately.


----------



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

That's not too bad at all, hopefully we wont be too long if 1st attempt doesn't work.
how are you doing with your injections? Do you have any side effects so far?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not feeling great tbh, headaches and feeling sick after menopur in the morning.

The drugs affect everyone differently though. I'm worse this time but I'm on a higher dosage of menopur so I I think that's maybe what's causing it.


----------



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not looking forward to injections side effects and I'm not good we needles either.
The whole process scares me but needs must, hopefully it will all be worth it one day!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

My hubby does mine, I can't bare the sight of needles.

It's not that bad physically tbh, I've just been feeling a bit rocky the last day or so nearing the end of my injections.

I didn't know a thing about collection due to anaesthetic and transfer was no different from a smear x


----------



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

That's reassuring, I'll need to get hubby to do mine too!

I am prone to ovulation pain in a normal month so I'm worried I'm going to be in extra pain on the stimms, have you had ovary pain?


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say it's pain but it's uncomfortable, I asked if this was ok and the nurse said it's perfectly normal at the stage due to the amount of fluid in the ovaries x


----------



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for replying to my post. I wish you all the luck in the world with your cycle, keep us posted!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks good luck to you and your hubby 2, you will get lots of support on here x


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hope - a tip for injections, - try the 'pinch an inch' around your stomach and while holding the pinch inject and its all over no pain as the needles are so fine and no bruising - my DP is Type 1 diabetic and told me how to do it better than the nurse - as he is an expert who inject up to 6 times a day. Good luck I hope to be back at GCRM this year, I got my bloods done by nurse and smear test again waiting game for them to return.


----------



## Weebear (Jul 24, 2013)

My advice, get the scratch done. I'm pretty sure it helped me and is getting good results. Xx


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've tried it this time weebear, I follow this thread as I had my 1st cycle at GCRM. I'm in at Nuffield in the morning for EC, NHS attempt x


----------



## Hope537 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh good luck josie1!

Thanks fertileroad for the tip, will come in handy as I'm no good with needles!

Weebear I've been thinking about the scratch, I have quite a thin lining which is my main concern about this whole process so wondered if it would help. Do u suffer from thin lining too? Has it helped thicken?


----------

